# MULE DEER AMMO!!!!



## sponkey14 (Mar 1, 2008)

im taking a 30-06 and i was wondering what is the best ammo for the long range shots PLEASE HELP, im going for anntelope too


----------



## mike landrich (Jul 5, 2008)

sponkey14 said:


> im taking a 30-06 and i was wondering what is the best ammo for the long range shots PLEASE HELP, im going for anntelope too


Sierra Game King 165 or 180 gr Boat tail. Great accuracy and opens well at low impact velocities. Reasonably priced too

http://www.midsouthshooterssupply.com/i ... 0129P3006D


----------

